# Canon 60 mm lens vs 100mm vs x



## davholla (May 5, 2020)

I like my Canon 60 mm lens but sometimes it hunts and autofocus does not work and I prefer autofocus.
I would love it if I could limit the focus so it only focus at certain magnification.
I believe that the Canon 100 mm does this so am thinking of changing for this lens or something else.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Original katomi (May 5, 2020)

Have you tried changing your focus points
I have the 60 and once I changed the focus point to just the centre or use manual for one adjustment I had no problem
I have to qualify that I am a fossil from the old school and tend to use m focusing more than letting the camera decide what it wants to look at


----------



## Soocom1 (May 5, 2020)

Which camera?


----------



## davholla (May 5, 2020)

This is for Canon EOS RP, maybe I could get the autofocus to work better somehow.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 5, 2020)

According to the manual:

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/3/0300033693/06/eosrp-ug5-en.pdf

The focus lock system involves holding down the shutter halfway. This should stop the focus creep.

But keep in mind that the 60mm macro lens has always had this issue with focus creep.  Another way is to simply go full manual, and also in the Creative Zone functions of the camera, there is the AF start stop button.
But given that the button works in the creative mode, it might not be practical for everyday shooting.
This you will have to play with.


----------



## davholla (May 5, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Have you tried changing your focus points
> I have the 60 and once I changed the focus point to just the centre or use manual for one adjustment I had no problem
> I have to qualify that I am a fossil from the old school and tend to use m focusing more than letting the camera decide what it wants to look at


I will try that thanks.


----------



## Space Face (May 5, 2020)

Depends on what you are photographing I suppose.  If it's small insects and spiders etc the only way to go imo is manual focus.  I find af a waste of time for this and I've never found an af lens capable of focusing well on the important areas ie usually the eyes hence I use mf lenses, Venus 60mm and MP-E 65 etc.

If photographing larger subjects then af might be useful but that's not something I generally shoot for macro so don't really know.


----------



## Donde (May 5, 2020)

I had the Canon 100mm lens and didn't like it. Maybe I was doing something wrong but it didn't seem to produce really sharp macro images.


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2020)

I had the Canon EF Usm internal focus 100 macro (version 1 was not IF, and extended the barrel condiderably) for abour 8 years... slow focus, but not horribly so...

The focus distance determines the reproduction ratio, so one solution is to pick a reproduction ratio and to move the camera back and forth until the object is in focus and thus you get the desired reproduction ratio. I can't remember, but I think the 100 F 2.8 USM has a simple limiter switch.

The best thing about a 100 mm macro is the working distance. I  have owned 55, 60, 90, 100, and 180 mm macro lenses. As far as I am concerned, the longer the lens, the better. Canon has a pretty decent 180 mm macro.


----------



## Terry Eaton (May 18, 2020)

I havne't used that one but I use the 100mm a LOT.  It's absolutely wonderful, no complaints.


----------



## davholla (May 27, 2020)

Donde said:


> I had the Canon 100mm lens and didn't like it. Maybe I was doing something wrong but it didn't seem to produce really sharp macro images.


I wonder if you had a bad copy,  your photos are good, most people take good photos with it, therefore the copy seems to be the problem.  Unless this was years ago when you might have been less able with photography.


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2020)

Check out the focus limiter...not really for macro...keeps the focus OUTSIDE of the macro range...


----------



## davholla (Jul 9, 2020)

I hired a Canon 100mm l lens and I compared it (not as much as I would have liked) with my 60 mm lens.
I took loads of photos a few of which I have put on flickr (I can put the rest if people are interested).
Canon 60 vs 100 mm
I don't think that the image quality was really any better.  The autofocus was definitely no quicker.  In fact it could be slower.
Saying that if anyone living near London has a different lens and wants to pm to organize testing together that would be interesting.


----------

